# Something beside guitars



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Love the pics of all the guitars on here. any one have any different strings? I started piddling a few years ago with Mandolins I really enjoy Mando music problem is most the time I don't make it lol but i like sitting back and plinking here is my two my first was an A style then got a Morgan Monroe F in mahogany nice smooth sound.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Those are great.. I'd love to try one of those out... cool...


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

there is nothing sweeter than the sound of these played right.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

i'd like to pluck a string myself! bring it to the cookoff!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Mandolins*

I do love the sound of a well played mandolin.

Someone stole mine so, I guess it's the dobro for now. C2


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

You don't have to be a mandolin player to appreciate the beauty of those two. I never tried to play one - probably fun.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

As long as you brought up non-guitar stringed instruments, this is a great version of one of my favorite songs:


----------

